
Helmut Kohl: The German Chancellor Who Wished for Too Much - Tomte
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/12/28/helmut-kohl-obituary-216195
======
hickeygareth
Fantastic story with ample background. Thanks for sharing.

Another excellent historic look at German politics was a piece from The
Independent before the Sept elections about the economic successes of Germany
today. It argues that policies laid down before Merkel's time came into
fruition during her Chancellorship, which began in 2005 (namely; fiscal
rectitude, a close relationship between education and industry, and labour
reforms brought about in 2003): [https://goo.gl/ULExiQ](https://goo.gl/ULExiQ)

